# Woman Who Coughed on Uber Driver Gets 2 Felonies !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2 Felonies & she faces up to 16 years in jail !

Bet she doesn't think she is so " cute " now !

About time Uber Drivers get a little FAIR TREATMENT !

















This Dash Cam. Picture will look good for her in Court !

What is Uber doing to Protect Us from such people !?!?










Looks like a " HATE CRIME "!

GIVE HER 32 YEARS !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Bet she doesn't think she is so " cute " now !


Pure stupidity on her part if she thought she was "cute" ever. opsies: 
#fugly


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

She’ll probably enter a plea deal with her Public defender, receive 6-8 months jail time, 300 hours of community service and $2,000 in monetary fines with added court costs to incur. Also, if the driver was smart, he should pursue any civil legalities through lawsuits. Any decent lawyer would totally want a case like this, Especially with a healthy pay out and notoriety to win a case that holds plenty of litigation that has potential to basically destroy this female on every level possible. This isn’t over for her, it’s just getting started.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mota-Driven said:


> She'll probably enter a plea deal with her Public defender, receive 6-8 months jail time, 300 hours of community service and $2,000 in monetary fines with added court costs to incur. Also, if the driver was smart, he should pursue any civil legalities through lawsuits. Any decent lawyer would totally want a case like this, Especially with a healthy pay out and notoriety to win a case that holds plenty of litigation that has potential to basically destroy this female on every level possible. This isn't over for her, it's just getting started.


Yet . . .
What is UBER DOING
TO PROTECT DRIVERS ?


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet . . .
> What is UBER DOING
> TO PROTECT DRIVERS ?


Giving cleaning fees after the fact.

Thank you for being a valued driver.

Resolved. ☑

How would you rate my service? &#128077;&#128078;.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mota-Driven said:


> Giving cleaning fees after the fact.
> 
> Thank you for being a valued driver.
> 
> ...


They would RAPIDLY DEACTIVATE A DRIVER OVER FALSE ACCUSATIONS !

WITHOUT DUE PROCESS.

Tell me THIS IS NOT A HATE CRIME !?!?
DOUBLE SENTENCE !
32 YEARS !


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 Felonies & she faces up to 16 years in jail !
> 
> Bet she doesn't think she is so " cute " now !
> 
> ...


Lock that disgusting hoe up, put disgusting female where she belongs, get your skanky ass in your cage.












tohunt4me said:


> 2 Felonies & she faces up to 16 years in jail !
> 
> Bet she doesn't think she is so " cute " now !
> 
> ...


Look at the face on the one in the red, her eye lashes look like she got them at a paint brush shop and removed them from the brush.

There are giraffes out there with shorter eyelashes.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mota-Driven said:


> She'll probably enter a plea deal with her Public defender, receive 6-8 months jail time, 300 hours of community service and $2,000 in monetary fines with added court costs to incur. Also, if the driver was smart, he should pursue any civil legalities through lawsuits. Any decent lawyer would totally want a case like this, Especially with a healthy pay out and notoriety to win a case that holds plenty of litigation that has potential to basically destroy this female on every level possible. This isn't over for her, it's just getting started.


They really should make a statement with her and give her the max, but we know where they are left wing San Francisco and she aint Caucasian, so she'll get off easy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Drivers are not Paid Enough to suffer the daily abuses thrust upon drivers.
Many , encouraged & reinforced by Ubers own actions.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I love the look on the drivers face. :laugh: It screams "Why do I put up with this ?"


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Drivers are not Paid Enough to suffer the daily abuses thrust upon drivers.
> Many , encouraged & reinforced by Ubers own actions.


They, the gig companies about to pay very big and yes drivers will benefit.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I love the look on the drivers face. :laugh: It screams "Why do I put up with this ?"
> 
> View attachment 578589


The ride-share driver face-palm. Been there.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Drivers are not Paid Enough to suffer the daily abuses thrust upon drivers.
> Many , encouraged & reinforced by Ubers own actions.


Lol you clearly don't check the nyc sub forum, where drivers post videos of holding pax hostage regularly and yelling at them at the top of their lungs &#129729; &#128483;

We in Nu Yolk take matters into our own hands &#128553;&#128557;&#128128;


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet . . .
> What is UBER DOING
> TO PROTECT DRIVERS ?


Nothing, when she gets out all she needs is a new phone #, a new email and bam back to harassing uber drivers again.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I see a very severe case of probation in her future


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Pure stupidity on her part if she thought she was "cute" ever. opsies:
> #fugly


Well in all fairness she did become famous. &#128513;



franksoprano said:


> They, the gig companies about to pay very big and yes drivers will benefit.


Details please? If something positive can come out of this for drivers I would be surprised. A happy camper but very surprised.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Well in all fairness she did become famous. &#128513;


On UberPeople.net anyway. I'm not sure if that counts as famous.

For every person like her that faces criminal penalties, probably the average driver faces half a dozen people just like her that never face more punishment than a 1 star rating, which is then returned to the driver in retaliation accompanied by a false complaint that the driver was driving drunkenly and not wearing a mask while waving a gun around and refusing to take the service pit bull.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

great.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Two felonies for that? Seems extreme to me.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 Felonies & she faces up to 16 years in jail !
> 
> Bet she doesn't think she is so " cute " now !
> 
> ...


If it was Singapore, it probably would have been felony charge and a caning on the rear end.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If it was Singapore, it probably would have been felony charge and a caning on the rear end.


It should be legal for people to beat the shit out of anyone who attacks them with no repercussions. Then have them get their ass kicked again by the authorities.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wallae said:


> I see a very severe case of probation in her future


probably so
she should be punished but 16 years is a bit much



Beninmankato said:


> Two felonies for that? Seems extreme to me.


it does
she needs to learn a lesson, but I'm not for 16 years. a big fine, maybe some weeks in jail, should do her some good. but that all depends if she has a previous record or not


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> Two felonies for that? Seems extreme to me.


no, if she did have Covid 19 and the driver got it, He could die or give it to a family member and they could die. so it is attempted murder maybe the rest of the Sh*t PAX's will think twice before they mess with a Uber driver......


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

islanddriver said:


> no, if she did have Covid 19 and the driver got it, He could die or give it to a family member and they could die. so it is attempted murder maybe the rest of the Sh*t PAX's will think twice before they mess with a Uber driver......


If she had the flu, and not covid,and coughed at him, would it still be attempted murder? Thousands of people die from the flu every year....


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yet . . .
> What is UBER DOING
> TO PROTECT DRIVERS ?


NOTHING, As usual

Wait for the "That's not me, I'm not that type of person, I'm disgusted with myself" excuse to come from her. "I'll learn & do better in the future".


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> If she had the flu, and not covid,and coughed at him, would it still be attempted murder? Thousands of people die from the flu every year....


Yes, it would even with the FLU. What she did was intentional. Same as taking a knife and stabbing him. IMO.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

islanddriver said:


> Yes, it would even with the FLU. What she did was intentional. Same as taking a knife and stabbing him. IMO.


Okay
Well I still think 16 years is harsh, but hoping she will get a stern sentence so that she'll never do this again


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> Okay
> Well I still think 16 years is harsh, but hoping she will get a stern sentence so that she'll never do this again


Yes, 16 is a lot, But you need it to be stiff enough to deter others from assaulting Uber Drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mota-Driven said:


> She'll probably enter a plea deal with her Public defender, receive 6-8 months jail time, 300 hours of community service and $2,000 in monetary fines with added court costs to incur.


Nope.
Not in Cali.
No jail.

She may do a month on house arrest with exceptions to go to work and back; community service and fines.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Nope.
> Not in Cali.
> No jail.
> 
> She may do a month on house arrest with exceptions to go to work and back; community service and fines.


In California with the attorney general you have they would probably apologize to her and give her $2,000 and throw to you the driver in jail


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Yes, 16 is a lot, But you need it to be stiff enough to deter others from assaulting Uber Drivers.


Or they just need to be more proactive about enforcing assault laws to begin with. The problem is, if you were to report an incident like this they normally wouldn't do anything. The only reason she's being prosecuted is because she made herself famous on Facebook.

I think 16 years is way over the top excessive, although she probably won't face that penalty. Even murderers average serving only 16.5 years in prison and her offense was obviously less serious than murder. But the 16 years is a maximum penalty, and chances are pretty good that she won't serve actual time in jail.

Assuming this isn't a repeat offense, I would bet 30 days in jail would provide some corrective force and I'm not sure a longer sentence will do much but make her come out of prison as a hardened criminal (assuming she isn't one already). The goal should be to transform her from being the brat she is into someone her mom would be proud of (assuming her mom is deserving of the title.) Instead of a fine to the state, she should be ordered to pay $500 in restitution directly to the driver. Then she can't claim to have still "got her way" with harming the driver.

She seems like a snowflake, and I imagine she'd suffer a severe attitude adjustment spending 30 days in jail. On the other hand, if she's ever been in jail before, then for all I care throw her in prison for 16 years, and maybe let her out on early release if she can convince the board of pardons that she has reformed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Meanwhile, Uber looks at the evidence and deactivates the driver because his mask didnt cover his nose. RESOLVED


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Bart McCoy said:


> probably so
> she should be punished but 16 years is a bit much
> 
> it does
> she needs to learn a lesson, but I'm not for 16 years. a big fine, maybe some weeks in jail, should do her some good. but that all depends if she has a previous record or not





islanddriver said:


> Yes, 16 is a lot, But you need it to be stiff enough to deter others from assaulting Uber Drivers.


First off, she's an instagram escort. Someone should DM her and ask her to join and start a UP.net thread!

This isn't her first rodeo

https://whereisthebuzz.com/arna-kimiai-allegedly-harassed-an-asian-uber-driver-in-hawaii/
https://www.tmz.com/2021/03/13/maskless-uber-cougher-arna-kimiai-sued-2019-car-crash/
https://meaww.com/arna-kimiari-uber-driver-cough-bail-release-driving-smoking-blunt-high
I'm all for the 16 years. Let's see how her fake ass blaccent plays in the LA prison system.
Society is better off. Way better off.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Nope.
> Not in Cali.
> No jail.
> 
> She may do a month on house arrest with exceptions to go to work and back; community service and fines.


Was I right?
Where is she now?

Bailed out by Harris' slush fund for criminals?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

So stupid rideshat. These are charges! They still have to go to court and these are max combined possible sentences. She would have to be found guilty on everything and get max penalty. I am assuming she gets out of most of them or she does a plea deal and pays a couple thousand and does some community service max.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

But the ones that killed the eats driver gets a slap on the wrist.lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> But the ones that killed the eats driver gets a slap on the wrist.lol


Look at where those things happened.
That's the difference.


----------



## maverik5225 (Nov 24, 2017)

This Tw4t was going to end up in prison anyway. Sad that it took a driver to get beaten first.



> "Everybody I know, 75 percent of the people I know, would have smacked the sh*t out of him or done some crazy off the wall sh*t," Kimiai said in the video. "All I did was take his mask off and cough a little bit but I don't even have corona."


After having mask taken off, threatened with Corona and pepper sprayed, you dont want to know what 75 percent of the people I KNOW would have done to you:i'm mad:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Yes, 16 is a lot, But you need it to be stiff enough to deter others from assaulting Uber Drivers.


Deterrence is a myth. Especially when the IQ of these people is less than 60.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Deterrence is a myth. Especially when the IQ of these people is less than 60.


... or their age is less than 20 ...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've got no problem if she gets 16 years...........but she'll probably get time served plus probation because your courts are ****ed.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 Felonies & she faces up to 16 years in jail !
> 
> Bet she doesn't think she is so " cute " now !
> 
> ...


Kids these days, it is most likely a product of lack of parenting.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> I've got no problem if she gets 16 years...........but she'll probably get time served plus probation because your courts are @@@@ed.


well, they are juveniles
they don't get adult sentences


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sonoran Uber said:


> Kids these days, it is most likely a product of lack of parenting.


She gets 2 felonies.

Meanwhile
Kill an Uber driver during a CAR JACKING
NO PROBLEM !


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 Felonies & she faces up to 16 years in jail !
> 
> Bet she doesn't think she is so " cute " now !
> 
> ...


Sick woman shes sick in head


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Before you get too excited, faces up to 16 years means she will end up doing 4-6 months tops, subsequently wear an ankle bracelet and be put on probation.



Mota-Driven said:


> Also, if the driver was smart, he should pursue any civil legalities through lawsuits.


But he's not. I wish him smartness and that he takes your advice. She comes from wealth.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> She'll probably enter a plea deal with her Public defender, receive 6-8 months jail time, 300 hours of community service and $2,000 in monetary fines with added court costs to incur


This woman would have to be a complete idiot if she didn't take a plea deal. The incident is verifiable through actual video recordings.

I could see fighting this on a he-said-she-said basis, especially since the other two participants could have backed her up in court. That isn't the case here. I pity the public defender if this woman fights the charges.



Beninmankato said:


> Two felonies for that? Seems extreme to me.


Assault is generally regarded as an extreme offense. Be thankful it is. Without strong laws to deter personal assault, we would have "Law Of The Jungle" instead of an orderly society.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

This is going to sound horrible for me to say, but if the driver just pulled out a gun and killed all three of them right then and there I'd totally understand.


----------

